# New female PC nerd to OCN :D



## TronRR

Hi.

Welcome to the site.

Loads of info here.


----------



## Toology

Welcome home slice.


----------



## Diabolical999

Welcome. Stick around.

inb4 50+ viewing the thread.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oh wow, I'm actually in before page 10!









Welcome to OCN.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


asl?

pics or it didn't happen.


Haha, you beat me to it!

Welcome Danie, good to have you with us.


----------



## CramComplex

WElcome o7


----------



## dgp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


asl?

pics or it didn't happen.


Haha, ASL is so 2000! But I'm 22, female (ofc!) from the UK.








Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm currently in work so when I get in I'll put a picture in my dp


----------



## BlackVenom

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## adizz

Welcome to OCN!

You'll soon have 70+ people viewing this thread and will have alot of people ask you stupid questions.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgp*


Haha, ASL is so 2000! But I'm 22, female (ofc!) from the UK.








Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm currently in work so when I get in I'll put a picture in my dp










I really wouldn't recommend doing that.







Also, its best to keep your gender to yourself, that way everyone assumes you're a guy by default.

You watch, this thread will be 20 pages long by morning.


----------



## jizzleh2

hello! hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## skaboy607

Welcome to OCN


----------



## hxcnero

commence operation "post explosion".

this thead may get close to "storm scout clubs" post count. lol 
welcome to OCN.


----------



## Tigalione

Eya, welcome to the fam.


----------



## Penryn

inb4... oh wait...

Welcome!


----------



## mega_option101

Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## alwang17

I literally read the first page, clicked on two, and found a third page waiting.

oh, and welcome


----------



## Shame486

inb4 page 10 lol. Welcome


----------



## TFL Replica

Grats on being a female PC nerd and not bowing to peer pressure and what is popular.


----------



## driftingforlife

Welcome to OCN felow brit, here is our club http://www.overclock.net/member-run-...kers-club.html.


----------



## dgp

Haha, thanks! I'm a tomboy at heart so Barbies never really did it for me.

Computer games and lego, that's my friend!


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Hey Danie, Join the BOC in the member run clubs, we will be sure to give you some advice, rather than drooling over boobieeeesss!!!

JOKES. but seriously join the BOC.


----------



## General_Chris

welcome to OCN!


----------



## R4Z0R

OMG. i posted before the post count reached 200







anyways, welcome to the forums







hope you find OCN useful. I certainly have


----------



## Jared2608

Welcome to the forum, I've got plenty help here since I joined...

Also, this is outrageous, I can't even finish typing a response and a new page of responses has happened!!!


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R4Z0R*


OMG. i posted before the post count reached 200







anyways, welcome to the forums







hope you find OCN useful. I certainly have


That has to be the most innocent welcoming from someone with the most devious avatar and sig XD


----------



## iDaryl

inb4page5?

hi. welcome to OCN. please do lock up your wallet in a safe before browsing. thank you.

omgwthfemnerdinOCNdoesthatexist?

you are now in a forest being hunted down by packs of wolves..and hundreds of them going to press your parts with female wires.


----------



## tout

Preposterous! Women are not into computers! They don't build them, they simply Facebook!

Oh well, there's always exceptions, thankfully.

You're a tomboy? My kind of girl! I like women who aren't afraid to get dirty, greasy, sweaty....... sorry, must learn to control myself a little better!

As others have said, "Welcome to OCN!"


----------



## _LDC_

female nerds are always welcome


----------



## dgp

Ha, thanks guys.

I'm just proving a point that some girls do like a bit of PC building!


----------



## Xero.

Good luck staying safe; it's an expensive world out there.

Welcome to our cash pit. Open your wallet and cut up your credit cards now; it'll be less painful.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgp*


Ha, thanks guys.

I'm just proving a point that some girls do like a bit of PC building!










That's great! I know a few irl that like to game and are nerds, but they are hard to come by. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## brobanmanx2

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## BigCactus

I don't think anyone else in this forum posts pics of themselves, so I don't think you should...


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xero.*


Good luck staying safe; it's an expensive world out there.

Welcome to our cash pit. Open your wallet and cut up your credit cards now; it'll be less painful.

Welcome to OCN

















I quote on quote : 'Second this' .

I just say burn the bloody cash here. You find some AWESOME deal's here, so I recommend that when you build a PC, build it from here unless your OCD about having used parts.

Also, most people here will tell you how far It's been clocked over stock/How far it can be pushed, which is a big bonus.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## BearStyle

Wellcome to OCN Danie!


----------



## DarkBlade6

hi, we are both PC nerd, do u want to be my girlfriend .. i am 13 years old by the way









Just kidding ...... Welcome to OCN


----------



## EvoBeardy

Well, this thread didn't get as outta hand as I've seen in the past.

Guess OCN is growing up a bit.

Welcome Danie, hope you enjoy your stay. Nice sig rig btw.


----------



## chinesekiwi

eh, you guys do know there there are females in IT and plenty of them.....
Also some girls like the attention. Why should she be taboo-ed out..she's old enough to realise it....

Honestly, 7 pages...really....


----------



## VoodooActual

Hey Danie, Welcome to OCN







(I'm new myself Â¬Â¬)

Just a quick question.. Have you had any problems with that mobo? I was looking into buying it, but Me and another User found bad review upon bad review, what's your angle? Thanks!


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


nerd hormone rage.

This must be the longest welcome thread ever..


Oh god. I only ever knew like two PC nerd chicks. They both lived in Durango, Colorado. We wen't to LAN parties (Or otherwise known as DLP, Durango Lan Parties) once a month.

They both gamed on Asus Lappy's with GTX 280 1GB's in them (Core i7's, 8GB's RAM, etc etc.)


----------



## Paladin Goo

You done went and put "Female" in the thread title, and have possibly turned this into the most popular thread of the year.

Welcome


----------



## superhead91

OMG! Womanz on teh internetz!!1! Welcome whoever you are


----------



## Angello

Welcome.


----------



## dgp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*


Hey Danie, Welcome to OCN







(I'm new myself Â¬Â¬)

Just a quick question.. Have you had any problems with that mobo? I was looking into buying it, but Me and another User found bad review upon bad review, what's your angle? Thanks!


Welcome to you as well!









Erm I've had no problems as of yet (touch wood) but my PC has been waiting on a new PSU and I've only just bought one to replace a failed RMA'd one. Which was annoying!

But nope, haven't had any problems at all and intend to OC on the little bugger too.









Just to clear the air, I didn't put "female" into the title because I wanted attention, it's just so I don't get refered to as a "he" "him" "that guy" all the time. It's been the same on other forums... I'm kinda tired of it...


----------



## G. Callen

1 hour since she posted and it's only up to page 8? OCN I am disappointed.









Anyway! Welcome. Enjoy your time at OCN.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgp*


Welcome to you as well!









Erm I've had no problems as of yet (touch wood) but my PC has been waiting on a new PSU and I've only just bought one to replace a failed RMA'd one. Which was annoying!

But nope, haven't had any problems at all and intend to OC on the little bugger too.









Just to clear the air, I didn't put "female" into the title because I wanted attention, it's just so I don't get refered to as a "he" "him" "that guy" all the time. It's been the same on other forums... I'm kinda tired of it...


@ The guy asking about the p8p67 pro... Really? it's the "go to" p67 board.. Its by far the most popular intel board atm on ocn.

@dgb, just put "I'm a girl" in your sig or something, I've seen others do it.


----------



## Zorginator

Welcome to OCN fellow brit









There was a thread about the lack of females yesterday, Haha, this is going to make them really happy


----------



## davista111

lol'd at the fact she hasn't replied to pretty much any of you! ( or my self after this post ) aha







way to go OCN scare off the only few females we have.


----------



## SlayerS_`Archduke`

Welcome!

Females are now 0.00002% of our population.


----------



## razorguy

Welcome


----------



## kzone75

Hello and welcome to OCN!







A little late to the party, but I just got home from work..


----------



## alex-fitton

2 hours and 10 pages long already

Edit: Welcome to OCN


----------



## Redwoodz

Welcome to OCN


----------



## davista111

I feel sorry for her







Please ignore all the stupid comments, including my own.

We are nice... honestly!


----------



## chrischoi

Hi!

10 pages in less than 2 hours. You beat me.


----------



## _02

Welcome to OCN =)


----------



## madevil20

Hi, welcome to OCN


----------



## pteek

Welcome


----------



## Crouch

Welcome aboard


----------



## slickwilly

Hello and welcome from the west side of the pond

OCN is mostly a decent community but inevitably there are a few adolescents here

please don't feed them


----------



## Enfluenza

WELCOME TO OCN









book of success on OCN:
make first post mentioning that you are female = 10+ PAGE THREAD. they usually end in a trollwar or get locked but so far its going good.
carry on.


----------



## dgp

Hahaha, thanks everyone, I must say it's definitely been a warm, stalker-ish/testosterone driven welcome.


----------



## gerickjohn

Is it too late to say "Inb4HungryMaleStalkers"?

Anyways, welcome Danie, hope you enjoy it here. =)


----------



## Mongol

Welcome Danie!







Enjoy your stay!

LOL @ 12 pages in just over two hours...lol
The hounds...unleash them...


----------



## 161029

Welcome. Enjoy your stay (no this is not a hotel).

Edit: How has nobody asked her to make them a sandwich?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


Is it too late to say "Inb4HungryMaleStalkers"?


I think it is...

Welcome to OCN though - don't be too put off by the crazy thread response. Most people around here (especially us Brits, aside from the looters) are reasonably well adjusted people.


----------



## dgp

Okay some of you are scaring me now...


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


It's like watching a bunch of sharks circling a seal...


If only we could give +rep...That was just so well timed it's amazing! (Shark week)

Welcome btw...


----------



## Kilkin

Warm welcomes from Estonia to greet another female PC enthusiast among our ranks.

This is not a troll feeding area, leave them be.


----------



## Console-hater

Welcome! I am from UK too.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Threads like this remind me of when someone sends out a masss email to the whole office saying "there is food in the break room left over from a meeting, help yourself".

For a moment everything goes dead silent while people read what surely cannot be true...then nobody wants to look like the fat ass and move first, suddenly the whole office gets...twitchy, like a gunfight, just waiting for the first hand to move a tumbleweed rolls through...suddenly one of he 'tards from IT yells "They even have pie". After that, it starts as a slight rumble as 300lb'ers try to go 2 or even 3 abreast through standard size doors, soon that slight rumble had turned into a mass of humanity shaking every part of the building, people who normally are average people are lateraling cupcakes like its a trinity tigers game and they are down by 2 points. In the end everyone is exhausted, covered in things they would never admit to, and the "walk of shame" doesn't even begin to describe what they are doing as they leave the chaos and settle back into their normal existence.


----------



## LTC

13 Pages in two hours! -.- Would have been unachievable for a guy









Welcome!


----------



## rdasch3

And she withstood all those posts. She's cool in my book.


----------



## Hallock

Welcome to OCN and bless up yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robwadeson

hello and welcome to our tiny female community here


----------



## CerealKillah

Welcome aboard.

Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## ezveedub

Welcome 2 OCN! CU laters....


----------



## davista111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgp*


Hahaha, thanks everyone, I must say it's definitely been a warm, stalker-ish/testosterone driven welcome.










Yay! We didn't scare you away! Your a keeper


----------



## Sin100

Welcome to the community!


----------



## MartynRE

>Say you are a girl
>Get 10+ pages of replies
>??????
>Profit

Welcome!


----------



## Hy3RiD

As I thought this thread has blown up...
Welcome, anyway









Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Still after 4/5 hours over 22 viewers, lol

Typical OCN!!!









Welcome fellow brit


----------



## j2thearrin

Ignore the ridiculous amount of "bewbs plx," "OMG gurlz," and "10 pages in 10 minutes." Other than that, keep your head low, and welcome!


----------



## levontraut

o wow.

this new commer has had more hello's than any new commer just becauseshe is a girl.

LOL

anyway

welcome


----------



## jellis142

Welcome!

I await the day a new member doesn't have a rig that slaps mine










If you haven't noticed, gender is blown out of proportion here...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Holy rooster feces, every new member should put the word female in the title of their "Hi I'm a newbie please welcome me" post (just so it gets more than 5 views)
/OT

Welcome, hope you dont get too much "Pics or it didnt happen" or "girls dont exist on the internet" from these jokers


----------



## dave12

Attachment 223994


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blostorm*


Naked girls ? HURDUR I'M AT WORK









INB4FIRED.


There is no naked girls at that link. I'll fix it though.


----------



## Thedark1337

welcome to OCN









Quote:



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 37 (29 members and 8 guests)
Thedark1337, Ailongam, AMC, Badwrench, Browncoat, chinesekiwi, dave12, EvoBeardy, Furious Porkchop, GCK_, glakr, Ishinomori, james_ant, jdave420, Jotun, mickmania, Mirjalovic, MorbEIn, PCWIZMTL, rmp459, robwadeson, rocky11111, SafeKlok, ScunnyUK, sivarthcaz, syntax32, TheLastPriest, ThePandaman, xxbassplayerxx


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


welcome to OCN










In my defense I just popped in to post a picture goofing on the 250 responses to this thread because it's been on the front page for the last three hours.

OCN didn't learn man on intraweb is a man, lady on intraweb is man, child on intraweb is man FBI agent.


----------



## AMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW*


LMAO 17 pages :O just to welcome a girl










































:l achen:

















I lol'ed too,

Welcome!


----------



## dgp

Wow guys,

Thought I'd only get a couple of hello's and you'd be back to gaming! What are you doing here? Go and play!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


welcome to OCN










Yup.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgp*


Wow guys,

Thought I'd only get a couple of hello's and you'd be back to gaming! What are you doing here? *Go and play!*










That's what she said! >.>


----------



## Chunkylad

Welcome! As you see female sets everyone off, quite entertaining for threads too!

I am loling at how many people are actively viewing the thread at the moment of this post. 37 members and 10 guest, more than I have ever seen except for the other female welcome thread that got closed...

Edit: And that number is rising...


----------



## X-Nine

Welcome to the community. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Nethermir

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 39 (28 members and 11 guests).

welcome to ocn. everytime there's a female that says hi, this video always comes to mind.

  
 You Tube


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Wow, wait till the afternoon and everyone's on lol.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Barovian

Lmao, quite the reception I would say. Welcome to OCN


----------



## Da1Nonly

Now boys lets come down. As if you've never seen or talked to a girl online before.

Hello miss, and welcome to Overclock.net. Please dont pay attention to these kids that have probably never dated a girl other then their 3rd cousin. If you ever need anything serious, maybe best not to mention your a girl. These boys are like vampires that smell blood.....


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. I saw the title and knew it was gonna be crazy. I had no idea it would be this crazy

OP: Welcome to OCN. I'm sure that you will find any and all help that you will need. I joined tghe community almost 2 years ago with the need for some major assistance. Now I am hooked like a fat kid on Twinkies. All I can do now is look at computer building, modding, tweaking, overclocking, cooling, etc. Its starting to irritate the fiance. The 4am bedtimes are due to me going through the multiple threads and clubs I have joined. So be warned that you may end up the same way.

*19 members and 7 guests viewing* Buncha stalkers.


----------



## blackbalt89

6 hours and 20 pages later... -___-

Hey Danie, if you ever come back to OCN please enjoy your stay!


----------



## blackbuilder

hi

lol, welcome to ocn.. to much? I think she's getting too much attention ^^


----------



## SGT. Peppers

might as well join the band wagon!

Welcome to OCN, you'll love this place.


----------



## shadowedice

Welcome, as some have pointed out, hide your wallet and you will be fine!


----------



## Shadowlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


Introduction thread from guy: 2 replies

Introduction thread from girl: 21+ pages


Indeed. LOL I was the one with 2 replies yesterday.









Welcome DGP.









How do you like that CM690 ii Advanced case? I love mine.


----------



## brobanmanx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


Introduction thread from guy: 2 replies

Introduction thread from girl: 21+ pages


Oh so very true..

mine got 3-4 replies.

And again welcome to OCN. Hide your wallet, as some other's have pointed out.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;14545289*
> Introduction thread from guy: 2 replies
> 
> Introduction thread from girl: 21+ pages


^ this, my thoughts exactly.. lol. Wonder if most of the ppl in this thread are single vs married (like me)? Noticed the thread just for the size!

Either way, welcome to the forums.


----------



## dgp

Thanks again everyone, glad the massive rush to post on here has now died down.

See you on the forums!


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome aboard and nice specs on your rig! *PC*


----------



## NKrader

Wooootttt!!


----------



## reflex99

ITT: Desperate guys

Welcome to ocn btw.....

Normally i don't post in welcome threads, but usually the ones with girls involved are really funny.....


----------



## stupidcha

welcome to OCN. saw this when it only had one page. now it's 22 pages.

i slightly blame this thread for making this one exploded ~lol

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1087940-would-you-like-see-more-girls.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;14542254*
> Oh wow, I'm actually in before page 10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN.


loooool!

btw OP, i also came from OCuk!







you will definitely enjoy it here if you enjoyed it over there.

funny thing, lived in texas most my life but joined OCuk... what?


----------



## PCWIZMTL

21 Pages? LMAO!!!









PS: Welcome to OCN


----------



## leafan101

Half the posts here are merely referring to the length.

Welcome to OCN. I am pretty new here too but I didn't a thousand people welcoming me.


----------



## Abs.exe

Welcome to OCN #223 EDIT : #225 SINCE THIS THREAD IS FULL OF WIN








And lol @ thread size.


----------



## noak

If Bill Gates joined OCN the intro thread wouldn't be this long....


----------



## dgp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stupidcha;14547051*
> welcome to OCN. saw this when it only had one page. now it's 22 pages.
> 
> i slightly blame this thread for making this one exploded ~lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1087940-would-you-like-see-more-girls.html
> 
> loooool!
> 
> btw OP, i also came from OCuk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will definitely enjoy it here if you enjoyed it over there.
> 
> funny thing, lived in texas most my life but joined OCuk... what?


Ha, I don't remember signing up to OCuk, maybe I did... I don't know, but your post is very... confusing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo;14547088*
> Rofl at the size of this thread. C'mon guys, keep it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys have messaged you by now? lol


Not many (thankfully)







I've had one message and two friend requests.


----------



## Infinite Jest

***. Only 3 people greeted me when I joined. Bunch of sexists on OCN...

EDIT: Hi! Forgot to add that in there.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Might as well... Welcome Aboard!









24 pages?!


----------



## dgp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14547223*
> New rule.
> 
> If your thread isn't getting any love, just edit the title to include the word "girl", the help will come flying in.
> 
> Have you posted any pictures of your rig yet? I don't see nearly enough users submitting photo's of their CM690's.


Getting there slowly. My PC's been waiting to be used since my PSU was faulty (and I couldn't get an RMA for some stupid reason) so It'll be up and sorted once I get a new CPU block as well









Also I'm giving sleeving a go so I want to put up some decent cable management pics in there too.


----------



## IRO-Bot

OMGawd, I would so love to see your computer.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgp;14546954*
> Thanks again everyone, glad the massive rush to post on here has now died down.
> 
> See you on the forums!


only 44minutes ago, since then another 3 pages.

Trust me it'll go for another 10pages or so









Welcome to OCN, nice build :thumB;


----------



## dgp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;14547429*
> OP: how do you like the supreme ltx? I was thinking of getting one, but Im torn between that and the supreme hf. Nothing beats the look of full nickel, but for that price? ouch.


IT's fine, although it's the old model (before the EN's were released) so I'm looking for a replacement.









Think I may go for a Heatkiller LT, read up on it and it seems to be a little better (by about 1-2deg. cooler) than the HF/LTX. But yes... The nickel is sexy!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgp;14547588*
> IT's fine, although it's the old model (before the EN's were released) so I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I may go for a Heatkiller LT, read up on it and it seems to be a little better (by about 1-2deg. cooler) than the HF/LTX. But yes... The nickel is sexy!











Get full nickel hk 3.0


----------



## slickwilly

I like my Supreme HF Gold plated version


----------



## dgp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NKrader*










Get full nickel hk 3.0


I would... but I don't have that much to spend







so the LC edition may have to do... unless someone is selling one cheaply.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I like my Supreme HF Gold plated version


Wish I could afford it...







I want more money plz!


----------



## Tatakai All

Good to see everyone here is making you feel welcomed lol. Aloha and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Lord Xeb

welcome


----------



## Taylorsci

xD 230 replies, that's what like 10-15x the typical amount?

Welcome to OCN, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Oh my, never have I seen a thread with some may posts in the introduction section.

But @OP Welcome! I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgp;14550139*
> I would... but I don't have that much to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the LC edition may have to do... unless someone is selling one cheaply.


there is full nickel hk in forsale section for like 80$

i suppose that is still alot.. lol

on another note..

OMG ITS A GIRL!


----------



## frickfrock999

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## NFL

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


25 pages in 3 days, lulz!!

Welcome to OCN


Heh, always amazing too see how high these threads get.

For example, another female member introduced herself yesterday or so.
Pandemonium.









http://www.overclock.net/new-members...tnam-here.html


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Welcome


----------



## Citra

Amazing it didn't get locked yet...
Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Art?xus

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Draggin

Hey; as the 26 pages of other people told you welcome to OCN. Very glad to have you here.


----------



## djriful

=/

Where are all the geek girls?
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/where-are-all-the-geek-girls-126078373.html


----------



## marduk666

welcome to OCN


----------



## AMDrocks

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Really, 25 pages now?

(Also, welcome







)


----------



## theamdman

Welcome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608;14586970*
> Really, 25 pages now?
> (Also, welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No, 15 Fifteen


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman;14587368*
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, 15 Fifteen


Im pretty sure this thread was upto 21 pages when i last viewed it...

No doubt it has been cleaned by a faithful moderator!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It's only 4 pages, silly.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


It's only 4 pages, silly.


Why on earth did you bump this...


----------



## Thingamajig

There's something odd about this influx of female members. - especially ones that state they're female in the thread title.

No offence to the legitimate female members of this site, though. And apologies if my mistrust is, well, misplaced.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Why on earth did you bump this...










Because it's a great thread!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

Only 8 pages here :\\ Either way, welcome to OCN, enjoy your stay, you can check out, but you can never leave.


----------



## Sympathy

Why did you have to state your a woman in the title? No one cares, except for little children.

Anyways Welcome to OCN, even though I only been here 15minutes myself


----------



## Disturbed117

sigh. i give up, for the last time there isn't any females on the internet









Welcome to OCN.


----------



## TheDude100

Wow people are still commenting in here.... smh


----------



## NKrader

Oh wow! Hio welcome!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;14604008*
> sigh. i give up, for the last time there isn't any females on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN.


Stop denying it, the world is a big planet and you DO know half of the planet we have chicks who build their own system and mod it or game. I know a chick personally in my hometown that loves playing wow and she's sexy as hell and get this.. she wants a modded case







There's TONS of chicks out there.. maybe not a majority of 100% but you do KNOW there are smart ladies out there that love building a pc! Heck i even know one from Canada few years ago. She was a gamer freak and pc builder. Forgot her name. I had a crappy PC back then but she's asian and hot too!


----------

